# Belgian waffle UPGRADE! Light and airy, not eggy...



## midnight chef (Jul 20, 2012)

There are many Belgian waffle recipes out there many call for separating the eggs and whisking the egg whites into soft or stiff peaks and fold/mix them into the batter. While this does create a lighter waffle, to those who can taste (like me) it adds an off putting raw egg white flavor to the waffle.

My results of experimentation in an attempt to fix this resulted the following: Add 3/4 of the waffle recipe's sugar and all of the vanilla extract before whisking to soft or stiff peaks. The resulting meringue not only help make the waffle's lighter texture but adds great flavor to the finished product. After that I went all mad scientist by adding flavors to batches in the months to come. Such as maple extract, lemon extract, orange extract, almond extract (very tasty) mint extract (goes great with mini chocolate chips), banana and even root beer extract which oddly enough was rather tasty too.









P.S. A couple drops of food coloring matching the flavor can be appealing to younger crowd. Don't use coffee extract, yuck!


----------

